# Opinions on feedlot mares



## hearthooves

Hi! This is my first post to the forum, I'm looking for some advice about two mares I'm going to go look at. I'm not the best at in-depth conformation, so I'm looking for some other opinions.. These mares are in the feedlot, and will probably be shipped within the next week or so. I am looking to get a horse as a project horse and do not currently have any specifics on discipline, etc. Sorry pics aren't the best for conformation, they are not mine. Is there anything bad that jumps out at you? Thanks in advance!


Mare #1: Gray Andalusian mare, around 10 years old, 14.3-15hh, training unknown, $600. 

I think this mare has a nice build, and looks like she would clean up nicely. Downfall is that her training history is completely unknown, other than she is halter-broke. She is a bit older as well. She seems like a good mare to take a chance on, though. Looks like her back dips a bit low in the second picture. Hooves are in bad shape. 

























Mare #2: 2-3 year (approx) Bay Thoroughbred mare, 14.2hh, no training, $375. 

I'm worried she is a bit sickle hocked, but she is still young. Something about her neck looks funny. She's got a cute face, though, and will fill out more as she ages. Described as friendly. 

























View attachment 786257


----------



## LoriF

If I were to choose between the two it would be the grey mare. I like her build a whole lot better than the bay mare. As far as age, that wouldn't bother me. 10 is still reasonably young so worth the effort as far as time in training.

Geeze, I'd want to take them all home


----------



## Golden Horse

Mmmmmm, I do like the grey mare, but she looks sore, mind you with feet like that I would look sore as well. Her leg looks a bit wonky in one pic, but again that could be all sorts of things.

The bay she's OK I guess.


----------



## hearthooves

LoriF said:


> Geeze, I'd want to take them all home


That's exactly how I feel! Sadly, I don't have room for that many at the moment..


----------



## cbar

It's kind of hard to tell since they both look under-muscled and/or underweight. And the Grey's feet are just horrible....she is standing odd and does look a bit sore. But man! Those feet! 

Out of the two, the grey mare looks more solid built and has more bone to her. They both have cute faces and kind eyes....I'd be in big trouble if I went there b/c I would come home with more than just one.


----------



## hearthooves

A few more who may be worth looking at...

Younger appy mare: 

















4 Year old Quarter horse mare, looks to have a nice, stout build from what I can see..









And a 14yr paint mare, her back legs look a little under, but I'm a sucker for blue eyes..


----------



## Wallaby

As an aside, my horse came from that same feedlot! haha

Based on the info about the grey mare: 
"Gitana - Gray Andalusian Mare - $TBD

Price to come- Gitana came into the lot very very thin and has been there gaining weight. She was starved previously and didn't come with much info. Her situation was no fault of her own, and she was victim of a domestic dispute where she was not fed. I do know that she was a very expensive horse, but do not know her name or any other info. I don't know what training she has had, but she should be at least halter broke. Since she has been at the lot now for some time she has not been handled and will need time to gain trust. She is beautiful in person and will be stunning with some good care. Her hooves are very long and will need to be trimmed, but she looks to be in good body condition now. This mare is one definitely worth taking a chance on and is a quality horse."

I'd definitely choose her.

The bay mare is definitely cute and will definitely make someone a nice horse, but I think the chances are higher that the grey mare will become something spectacular, vs just "eh."

Both are adorable though and, honestly, I "need" them all. :lol:

Edit: have you looked at Davinity? She has a nice look!
"Davinity is a ranch bred and raised QH mare who is ready to take home and start. She is friendly, but has not yet been started. She appears to be sound, in good body condition, and you can tell she has quality breeding. She stands approx 14'2-3hh and has a medium build."


----------



## hearthooves

Wallaby, that's so cool to know! I'm definitely leaning towards her, but with so many to choose from, it's a bit overwhelming.. I'd save them all if I possibly could. Thank you!


----------



## LoriF

Out of the second batch I would say the QH mare first and then the appy mare. I don't like the paint at all. 
I guess photos give somewhat of an idea but I would have to see them in person


----------



## 4horses

I would not take the first grey you posted. Her feet and her stance look like she could have laminitis. But it could just be the overly long hooves. Either way, with those feet you might need a couple months of rehab before you can even start training. 

Nothing overly wrong with the bay mare, or the Appy, or the Paint. The appy and the Paint both have kind eyes. I sure hope they all find a home. 

If I was closer, the paint and Appy would be on the trailer already. 
​


----------



## 4horses

Are you able to go look at them and see how well they move? Or if they have any lameness issues?


----------



## hearthooves

Wallaby said:


> Edit: have you looked at Davinity? She has a nice look!
> "Davinity is a ranch bred and raised QH mare who is ready to take home and start. She is friendly, but has not yet been started. She appears to be sound, in good body condition, and you can tell she has quality breeding. She stands approx 14'2-3hh and has a medium build."


I just looked at Davinity, I agree she has a nice look! Both her and Gitana are in my top choices.. Maybe I'll have to bring home two


----------



## hearthooves

4horses said:


> Are you able to go look at them and see how well they move? Or if they have any lameness issues?


Yes, you are


----------



## LoriF

hearthooves said:


> I just looked at Davinity, I agree she has a nice look! Both her and Gitana are in my top choices.. Maybe I'll have to bring home two


Those are my two top picks. I still like the grey mare best but I'm partial to the iberian breeds. They're both nice. I think those feet can be fixed but it's what your comfortable with that counts.


----------



## LoriF

hearthooves said:


> I just looked at Davinity, I agree she has a nice look! Both her and Gitana are in my top choices.. Maybe I'll have to bring home two


Those are my two top picks. I still like the grey mare best but I'm partial to the iberian breeds. They're both nice. I think those feet can be fixed but it will take a little time and it's what your comfortable with that counts.


----------



## hearthooves

That's why I'm leaning towards her too. There's not many breeds like that up here where I live, and they're beautiful. Nearly everyone here has QH's and stocky breeds.. Nothing against them, as my mare is one as well, but it's nice to have something different.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

I would go with Gitana.

Best of luck with whoever you choose!


----------



## gottatrot

The way the right front hoof of the Andalusian looks, I'd suspect permanent coffin bone damage. It's difficult to say for sure, but with a hoof that run forward the sole has almost certainly become thin enough for the tip of the coffin bone to be remodeled. To have a sound horse will take much more than a couple trims, and the horse might not ever be completely sound. I would only take that horse if you wanted to give her a good home and were not necessarily concerned with whether she'd be rideable in the future. The opposite hoof will most likely have serious issues too, either compensating for the right hoof or else a sore heel/tendon injury made the horse stand completely on the right hoof rather than the left.


----------



## hearthooves

gottatrot said:


> The way the right front hoof of the Andalusian looks, I'd suspect permanent coffin bone damage.


Hmm I didn't consider permanent damage.. I was only thinking a couple months of regular trimming until she would be sound. Would you consider this highly likely? I assume it's because she has been at the feedlot for quite a few months now gaining weight, and they don't trim. 
I am looking for a horse to someday be rideable, so that makes me reconsider a bit.


----------



## Wallaby

I'll leave it to the experts [Loosie, etc] to say for sure, but I've seen worse hooves come around with proper hoof care.

I'd leave it until you see how lame [or not] she is. If she's barely weight bearing on it, I'd worry more. If she's just slightly lame, I'd feel pretty ok about her chances to recover and be sound.
I don't think she'd have experienced massive, irreparable, coffin bone damage in just the few months she's been on the lot - but that's just me and I'm not a farrier/vet.


----------



## anndankev

I suggest posting the first grey mare's photos in the hoof care section of the forum. That way those who know about such things will be more likely to see it.

Either that or send a PM to Loosie asking her to take a look at this thread.

And also put a link to this thread in your new thread, or any PM you send.


----------



## hearthooves

Will do, thank you!


----------



## Bondre

As Gottatrot said, with those stretched toes she'll have thin soles and I would imagine she's foundered mechanically. Since this is a chronic rather than an acute problem she might not be lame at present, although she'll certainly move awkwardly with those hooves. Whether she goes lame after trimming depends on the abilities of the trimmer. You'll need someone who knows what they're doing to get those toes back where they belong and develop adequate sole to keep her sound. 

She needs to grow down a complete new hoof capsule which takes months of rehab trimming. Not saying that she'll be unsound for months though! If you get her, I would strongly recommend getting hoof boots for her front hooves to help protect her thin soles. Barefoot with boots as necessary is generally best for this sort of hoof pathology. 

I doubt that Loosie or others in the hoof care section can give you more then this kind of general indications with those photos - impossible to be specific. 

I have an Andalusian mare who came with very similar front hooves. The farrier lamed her on the first trim but after another month of rehabilitation she came sound and remains so, but needs hoof protection for riding on stony ground. 

And FYI, those hooves haven't got that way in just a few months. I would estimate over 6 months with no trimming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gottatrot

Agree with Bondre. And the horse may become completely sound, hopefully so. But it would be taking a risk, because there really is no way to know for sure without xrays (and there is a risk even then). I've known many horses with overgrown hooves that have ended up completely sound. I've also known several with similar hooves that ended up having deep digital flexor tendon damage, sidebone (calcified lateral cartilages), or irreversible damage to the coffin bone that always affected the hoof growth and meant the horse could never grow in more than a very thin sole. An issue is that although the horse has had months of overgrowth as Bondre said, there is no way to tell if this is building on years of poor hoof care. Which can affect the hoof internally very severely.


----------



## Elana

I have taken on project horses but I won't take on one that looks like it will be a pile of vet bills. That first Grey Mare looks like a pile of vet bills _from the photos._ Her stance is typical of a horse with a lot of front foot pain. I suspect founder but it could be a lot of things. She has had that pain for quite awhile considering the serious dip behind her withers from standing that way and shifting her weight to the rear to try to make her front feet more comfortable. 

I do not care how awful her previous life was. Unless you have unlimited funds, sometimes you have to lead with your head and not your heart. I ALWAYS lead with my head on buying a horse. Too expensive not to. 

The other horses look OK. The bay has crooked front legs (from the front). Be that horse paddles when trotting toward you. The other horse posted has a very strong coupling.. that goes into too flat a croup. 

I don't typically go with color horses but the paint looks like the best of the bunch.


----------



## hearthooves

Thank you everyone for your replies. You are all quite helpful  I'll be heading to the lot tomorrow, hopefully one of these horses will stand out to me and be coming home. I'll be sure to take a good look at this mare and ask questions, because she does look like she would be a nice horse with some rehab time. However, as Elana said, I do not need a pile of vet bills at the moment, so I will keep that in mind while looking.


----------



## Dehda01

I am going to play Devils advocate... I don't think that grey mare is an Andalusian in any way shape or form... She doesn't have the typically short compact conformation, backend conformation, or highset neck. The only thing she has going for her is that she is grey... Maybe if she moved like one, but there is not video... And her feet are so horrendous that she probably can't move out of a paper bag. 

The feedlot can say whatever they want to get her sold. They have no paperwork. 

You want a horse you can ride... A feedlot is probably not the best place to do that, unless you are willing to send them back there if they don't work out if they turn out to be rank and were sent there for a reason. There are quite a few inexpensive rideable horses looking for homes right now that you can test ride and properly PPE. This horse is a HUGE risk. And looks to be a heartbreak on horseback.


----------



## Bondre

Dehda01 said:


> I don't think that grey mare is an Andalusian in any way shape or form... She doesn't have the typically short compact conformation, backend conformation, or highset neck. The only thing she has going for her is that she is grey.


I agree. I was thinking she didn't look very Andalusian, above all her neck is all wrong. I guess if it's not a common breed in that area then you can stick the label on anything grey and some folks might go with it.


----------



## LoriF

Andalusian or not my two top picks are the first grey mare and the QH mare. If it were me in your position, chances are I could change my mind when I saw them all in person


----------



## Regula

Elana said:


> That first Grey Mare looks like a pile of vet bills _from the photos._ Her stance is typical of a horse with a lot of front foot pain. I suspect founder but it could be a lot of things. She has had that pain for quite awhile considering the serious dip behind her withers from standing that way and shifting her weight to the rear to try to make her front feet more comfortable.


I was wondering if you could elaborate on this. How can you tell the difference between a dip behind the withers from front leg pain and just a "weak topline"?


----------



## Elana

Regula said:


> I was wondering if you could elaborate on this. How can you tell the difference between a dip behind the withers from front leg pain and just a "weak topline"?


They end up being one and the same. In the case of that grey mare, her stance PLUS the dip PLUS the hollow below her withers and shoulder all add up to the same things. The issue with the dip that has been created by pain stance is that it will be more difficult to overcome. The horse (like a person) will adopt muscle memory of a way to stand and move to avoid pain. It could take years to overcome that (if you ever do). 

The other issue is saddle fit. Even if you get her feet in good shape, that dip may be there for good and you will have to custom fit her saddle. IF she gains in that area, the saddle will need to be refitted.. and refitted again.. 

Pain causes evasive behavior, be it stance and gait with or without behavior issues. A horse limps to evade the pain in one leg. A horse stands rocked back and front feet out in front to evade the pain of standing square (still has pain.. just reduces it). A horse will point one front foot when standing to evade the pain of standing square on that leg. A horse will buck or work poorly to try to rid itself of a painful saddle fit. A horse will yaw with its mouth or stiffen its jaw.. or even rear.. to evade a painful or illfitted bit or to evade the discomfort of working correctly due to pain elsewhere.


----------



## LoriF

I'm curious if you found a horse that you like on your visit. Seeing in person is so much different than just looking at photos.


----------



## hearthooves

LoriF said:


> I'm curious if you found a horse that you like on your visit. Seeing in person is so much different than just looking at photos.


You're absolutely right! Some of them looked like completely different animals than they did in their pictures. I ended up coming home with a little paint x mare that wasn't available online. She was in quarantine for about a month with a snotty nose, and just got out the day I went down. Not sure on age but was told younger, though I don't quite believe it. She's very sweet and quiet, but strange as I have never met a horse with a personality quite like her. 

I'll take some pictures when I go out later today, if any of you are interested


----------



## Wallaby

Yay! Pictures PLEASE.


----------



## LoriF

Of course we want to see pictures. Congratulations!!


----------



## hearthooves

Here we are! It's hard to get pictures of her since she follows me everywhere. She's a bit sickle-hocked, but when she's standing correctly square it's not too bad. She also has quite a large heart girth, and I wonder what breeding she has. Her name is Jane. 

If the pictures appear fuzzy it's because I had to drastically lower the quality for them to upload..


----------



## Wallaby

She's so cute!! Congrats! :loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## hearthooves

Thank you Wallaby!


----------



## cbar

She's gorgeous...and she has a very pretty face. By the muscling on her chest, I'd definitely say quarter horse in there for sure!


----------

